# STK392-570 Discontinued.



## jeffescortlx

According to MCM (claim to have real Sanyo chips) the 570's are discontinued. But they have the 5 amp 560's in stock. :coocoo:

The TV I need them for is a 55" Mitz built in 2000. The board has 570's in it now, but looks like I'll be forced to down grade to the lower amp 560's. 
Unless there is another source that still has some real 570's in stock for a reasonable price that will sell just the chip's with out a whole kit.
I've gotton quite a few STK's from MCM and so far all are still working.


----------



## lcaillo

ALL STKs were discontinued by Sanyo some time ago. There are still many in inventory by many vendors and brokers here and overseas for most of the chips.

MCM is not one of the vendors that I recommend using for STKs. While they are otherwise a reputable supplier, I received a batch of bad STKs from them several years ago and I know other servicers that stopped using them for the same reason. They apparently got caught in the same problems as many other vendors. 

I suggest using B&D, Acme, or Electronica in Denver (not Electronix).


----------



## jeffescortlx

I just placed my order with ACME. They had the best price out of your list of good suppliers. Plus since I needed 2, that put the price over 50 bucks so then there is free shipping. They claim I'll have it in 2-3 Days.

Price each STK392-570:

B&D $38.95
Electronica-use $38.50
Andrews $29.35 (Some brand I never heard of)
ACME $27 free shipping (for the real sanyo)


----------



## jeffescortlx

ah (insert G rated word) it. 
ACME just called me.
There out of stock (sounds like for good) of the real Sanyo's.
So there sending the knock off brand instead. He say's he's sent out over 100 of these and has had very good luck with them.
At least he's still giving me free shipping even though the order will only be for $40. But cant ship today.


----------



## lcaillo

What you get may actually be originals. I suspect they had to buy from some broker that they were not 100% sure about and won't claim them to be if they are not sure. I know the owner quite well and he is very cautious about what they buy and sell and will not claim something that they don't know for sure to be true.

Regardless, pay close attention to the posts I have about improving the reliability of these parts in actual application. Attention to detail is important.


----------



## jeffescortlx

What are your thoughts on the acetone test to the ink on the part number to see if it is real (does'nt wash off) or fake (washes off).

I've heard that the number of digits in the date code is'nt necessarily a good indicator.


----------



## lcaillo

The only real way to know is to break open the IC and look at the dies on two chips to compare. Even then, my guess is that there are lots of original Sanyo chips out there that were bad. Enough of the TV makers had high failure rates on some of them to make me think that Sanyo had some bad batches of chips or that some chips that should have been destroyed that did not pass QC were re-introduced into the supply chain at some point. 

I suggest you not worry about it too much, as the best you can do is play the odds and go with vendors that have been known to not have problems with their chips and who will be honest about dealing with them if they start having issues. Then do everything you can to enhance the reliability of whatever you install.

I cannot recall the last time I had a chip fail that I thought was defective from the vendor. I use the vendors that I have recommended. I have blown a couple from carelessness and stupidity in the last couple of years, but have also installed hundreds.


----------



## jeffescortlx

Thank you for the help.

I plan on giving this TV to my dad for his 70th birthday. He's stilling using a 25" TV from the 80's. This should be easyer for him to not only see, but hear with the larger front facing speakers.


----------



## jeffescortlx

They shipped them on Friday and they came in the mail Monday. Thats some fast service. They were boxed up very well to so the pin's would'nt get bent up on the trip. Good price and free shipping. Happy customer here.


----------



## Mr Bob

I have had excellent results with Union Electronics, out of Chicago area. My contact is Melissa. They have never been out of anything I have ordered, have great pricing, and I have never been disappointed with the quality of their products, including all STKs I have ordered over the years. Len may know things I don't know as to why they are not on the preferred list, but my experience of them has been excellent on all counts and I highly recommend them.

Mr Bob


----------



## lcaillo

They are a fine distributor. The reason that they are not on my list is because I generally do not by these chips from them so I have no direct experience with them. I have experience with the others that involves many orders and repairs. I do not assume anything when it comes to these parts and many other semiconductors. When I give a recommendation I have to go with what I know to be true. If you have lots of experience buying these parts from them with no problems, I would take that as a pretty credible recommendation.


----------



## Mr Bob

You got it -

:T

b


----------



## jeffescortlx

UPDATE
One of the STK392-570's I got from ACME crashed.
Got a call from my dad that the TV would'nt power up.
I pulled out the convergence board and it has the same blown 5 amp fuses that it had the first time one of the chips went bad. It only made it 2 years.


----------



## jeffescortlx

UPDATE #2
I sent ACME a email and they only back there chips for 90 Days.

I'm not too happy about paying a premium for knock off chips that only last 2 years.

So I ordered a set of real Sanyo's off ebay for less then the cost of ACME's fake ones.


----------



## lcaillo

Do you really think that an ebay seller is going to have first quality original parts when the best suppliers have not been able to get them for years?

The parts lasted 2 years. Did you zero the offset, did you heat sink them properly...there are lots of reasons that chips can run hot, like overdoing edge correction. These parts are prone to failure to begin with.

Why would any supplier warranty a semiconductor that is known to be prone to failure for more than 90 days? Did they lie to you about what they sold you? They have always been straight with me.


----------



## jeffescortlx

lcaillo said:


> Do you really think that an ebay seller is going to have first quality original parts when the best suppliers have not been able to get them for years?


They are advertised as original with the sanyo logo embedded in the case. If they are fakes, then I will be opening a paypal dispute.



> Did you zero the offset,


No. I took out 570's and I put in 570's.



> did you heat sink them properly.


Yes.



> Why would any supplier warranty a semiconductor that is known to be prone to failure for more than 90 days?


So the customer doesn't feel ripped off when they prematurely fail.
Sheesh, even my DLP lamp has a 1 year warranty and they have a 100% fail rate.



> Did they lie to you about what they sold you? They have always been straight with me.


I ordered real sanyo 570's. Then they called me and told me they were out of stock, but had generic ones that they had good luck with.

The fake chips failed in 2 years, not exactly surprising news that knocks off go bad. But, being that I paid $40 for fake knock off's they could at least give me a break on replacements. For that price I could have bought 6 fake chips from ebay, shipping included.


----------



## lcaillo

This serries of Mitsubishi sets are notorious for having excessive edge correction and inconsistent setup on the centering, i.e. dc offset. You should be more upset with Mits for a design that barely alllows correction to the edge geometry and a manufacturing process that sets up the circuit inefficiently. I bought many of those chips from Acme and in dozens of repairs don't know of any that failed again. Most of my customers were regulars who only came to us for service. You do have to check the setup to be sure it is not driving the chips too hard and minimize the correction.

Parts suppliers don't make the parts and have little control over quality other than to use the vendors with the best results. The also don't have any control oveer installlation mistakes and poor setup or design, which, IME account for the majority of failures, even in generic chips.

The expectation that parts suppliers warrant things that are out of their control is simply not reasonable, IMO.


----------

